# 10 pc. Chicky nuggets



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1st time with meat birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wasn't sure what to expect after the "chicken loving dog" post. 

At least you've got a couple of people here pretty knowledgable about their care and upkeep.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are just too cute!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Franken chickens kind of freak me out....

Sure are tasty though!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Will add more as they grow.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Awwww they aren't frankenchickens! I love my Broilers. So personable, albeit a touch dumb.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't ever tried them.... I always feel like I have way too much butchering to do as it is... 

Even though I truly have butchered chickens all of my life, I never have learned to do it in 15 minutes or less.

Me slow.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Man these chicks poop a lot.I think one might have leg issues,it doesn't move as much as the other.They are nowhere as active as the egg layers I've had.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They're bred to eat, sleep, and poop. Give them a couple weeks, if you plan on free ranging they're amazing at it. They love to eat, and gallop across the yard for supper like an obese t-rex


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The one with the legs issues didn't make it.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Dang! That bites!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Here's the original pic that got deleted and them at 8 weeks.
View attachment 18563

View attachment 18562


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow.... Uhm.... They got BIGGER!!!!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's exactly what my meaties looked like! I think we made to 12 weeks before they couldn't walk or breathe anymore. They then went to the freezer. I learned a lot from my first batch and will do things differently next time.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looking good! We let ours go to 12-14 weeks, depending on the temps outside and our free time to take a day and butcher them, they free range and this gives us a dressed weigh of 7-9lbs.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Meat bird chow.
500 grams corn.
200 grams roasted soy.
200 grams peas.
100 grams wheat.
View attachment 18819


View attachment 18820


View attachment 18821
84


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I had them processed at day 80.
Here’s the weights
7.125
6.795
7.55
7.399
7.065
7.195
7.245
7.99
6.95

Total 65.314 plus the giblets


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Frozen solid ..


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Dang that is awesome!!!!

So wish my roosters were butchered and looked like that.


----------

